# EKG & Modifier



## ldaniels (Sep 16, 2010)

We saw a patient for palpitations and shoulder pain. We billed 99213.25, 93000, 20610 & 
J1885 to Medicare. Medicare processed all except the 93000. When I called to find out why they said that the EKG needed a modifier as it was bundled with the 20610. Does anyone use a modifier on the EKG when it was done with an injection? If so, what modifier do you use? Also was this billed correctly?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 16, 2010)

Modifier -59 because for some stupid reason cci edits bundle an ekg with any other procedure.  Otherwise, it looks ok to me.


----------

